# Sugar and Nut Glazed Brie



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

I just saw this on the Food Network website and thought it sounded wonderful!

*Sugar and Nut Glazed Brie*

1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
1/4 cup chopped macadamia nuts or pecans 
1 tablespoon brandy 
1 (14-ounce) round brie 
Apple wedges, for serving 
Pear wedges, for serving 
2 to 3 tablespoons lemon juice 
Crackers, for serving

In a small bowl stir together the sugar, nuts, and brandy. Cover and chill for at least 24 hours or up to 1 week. 
Preheat oven to 500 degrees F. 

Place the brie on an ovenproof platter or pie plate. Bake for 4 or 5 minutes or until the brie is slightly softened. Spread the sugar mixture in an even layer on top of the warm brie and bake for 2 to 3 minutes longer, or until the sugar melts. Brush the fruit wedges with lemon juice and arrange them around 1 side of the brie. Place crackers around the other side.


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

That sounds so good! I bet it's presentation is equally as wonderful!
(copy/paste....  )


----------



## chez suz (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds great thank you!


----------

